# Flambeau Lone Howler Flocked Coyote Decoy



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I know a few of you guys are out there hunting with these Flambeau decoys. What are your thoughts on them? I own one, but haven't had the chance to take it out yet. Flambeau was nice enough to provide one to PT for a recent giveaway too.

Thoughts?

Link: Flambeau Lone Howler Flocked Coyote Decoy


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am not a real fan of decoys.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Me neither.... that said I would like to try one and see if it worked. Just always shied away from another thing to carry.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Me neither.... that said I would like to try one and see if it worked. Just always shied away from another thing to carry.


 Exactly true YD. Its a pain in the ( I ) to lug around, and noisy to boot. Chris as for it working, I have had it to work. But I sometimes feel it spooks them as well. I feel if the alpha male isnt the one to come run it off, most of the smaller dogs will shy away from it. Now, with a alpha female, i couldnt tell you, i have yet to have a female come into it.


----------



## cwh (Jan 17, 2011)

look good work good perfer them setting down then standing it has worked for me doing a ki yi the coyote came right up to it and it was a male negative is too loud clanking around trying to put it together and if your not carefull the bungee cords will pop of the legs and it is a pain to get them back in the holes where they belong me personally if you use it i would crimp the hooks on the bungee cords where they dont pop off the legs


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Never used one, probably won't. I can see myself spending all my time practicing my "quick target acquisition" on it. Like, "there he is, get him!" (Snap the rifle to my cheek, acquire target, click off the safety, breathe, squeeze, ah success) I do that now anyway on birds, rocks and bushes. Meanwhile the real coyote stands unseen watching the idiot with the stick flailing around. Simple mind, simple pleasures.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

what he said!


----------

